# Rod Blanks



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

What brand rod blank do yall think i should use for a really light topwater rod with recoil guides? I want something that compairs to waterloo or laguna i know there are other rods out there but havent used them. It needs to be 6'6" thanks


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Take a look at the MHX CB783-Blend. That's a very nice 6'6 blank for the $45 price. I also like the Green FTU IM10 blanks. I'm about 99% sure the MHX CB783-Blend will be lighter than the rods you listed.


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

Will they be just as strong or is lighter sometimes weaker? Ive looked at the MHX blanks on mud hole the blank i was looking at pretty hard was a Phenix Ultra MBX UMBX-606L-B 6'6" 6-12lbs 1/4-1/2oz Fast Action Butt .472 
Tip size5 Blank Wt. 1.4 Price$99.00
I dont know if the Phenix brand is good or not but it looked good to me what do yall think? Thanks for the info im new to this


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

In most cases lighter is not really weaker but maybe a bit more fragile... (I know this is a delicate topic)... I dont know what kind of tops you are throwing but most of the ones I throw are over 1/2oz in weight. If that is the case you will surely overwork a lighter strength rod like you mention. The life of the rod will be cut short. You can still get stronger blanks with a fast action. FTU blanks are a great value and you dont have to pay shipping. The PL2 and PM2 @ FTU are great blanks. Lance @ Swampland has some nice Castaways XP3 blanks that I really like also. If you have anymore questions feel free to call me, I will help as best I can. 281-831-4308


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Phoenix are nice blanks, and rainshadows as well. Either of these will get you the quality in a blank you are looking for. As far as topwaters go, I've noticed a distinct difference in casting distance by going to the 6'9" over the 6'6"...not sure what size tops you are talking about, but rainshadow makes a 6'10" 822.5 blank that feels like a million bucks, and only weighs a little bit more than most 6'6" out there!!!

Good luck!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Kistler has some 6'6" blanks that will really fit what you are looking for. they don't sell 2010 blanks so it would be a 2009 blank.


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replys it doesnt have to be a feather but i like every fisherman i know would like to keep it as light as i can. The Phenix i was looking at is medium fast action they also have a medium-heavy fast action that might be better. I dont want a longer rod for casting farther if i cant cast a she dog or skitter walk far enough with the 6'6" its not the rod its the reel.I used a 6'9" that was a nice rod and yes i could cast a little further but it would wear you out after throwing tops from day light till dark. Im going to look at the rainshadows ive seen alot about them on the web.
Thanks agian for the info


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

When I say you can cast farther with a 6'9" over a 6'6", it also means that you cast the same distance as a 6'6" with less effort when using a 6'9"....the rainshadow blank I mentioned can be cut down to 6'6" no problem, so when looking at the different blanks keep that in mind. With that said, I am having a phoenix 6'6" Med Light Fast Action rod built by Kyle Jud, Coastal Bend Rods...I am also having a rainshadow 822.5 rod built next...I have had both blanks in my hand, there is virtually no difference in weight 1.3 and 1.6 oz respectivly I believe...so my point is, stick with 6'6" if that is what you want, but as technology continues to improve, you can go a little longer while not getting a boat anchor to throw all day!!!

And I just assumed everyone is using a 50mg when talking about light wieght!!


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

I see what your saying Hueyfisher. I have a 50mg but sometimes on a light rod i like to put a heavier reel like my chronarch 100BSV and it makes the rod tip feel even lighter for working tops all day. Im going to order my blank from Kyle Jud if it rains and im not in the field  or fishin.:biggrin:
Thanks later


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

let me know what you end up with!


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

Will do Hueyfisher thanks again for the info


----------

